# Indian Lake 2019 Trolling



## Redhunter1012

Took boat out for first troll of the year last night from 3:30-7:30pm. Pulled flicker shads 2.5 - 3.0mph. Caught 3 keeper eyes and a white bass along with 2 eyes that were 14.99 inches and 2 dinks. Biggest caught on Outbreak. Other two keepers on Glow purple growler and purple cougar. Most action came on glow purple growler


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Redhunter1012 said:


> Took boat out for first troll of the year last night from 3:30-7:30pm. Pulled flicker shads 2.5 - 3.0mph. Caught 3 keeper eyes and a white bass along with 2 eyes that were 14.99 inches and 2 dinks. Biggest caught on Outbreak. Other two keepers on Glow purple growler and purple cougar. Most action came on glow purple growler


Good job! This can be such a fun time of year for saugeye fishing. With so many different ways to catch them this time of year!


----------



## RMK

Redhunter1012 said:


> Took boat out for first troll of the year last night from 3:30-7:30pm. Pulled flicker shads 2.5 - 3.0mph. Caught 3 keeper eyes and a white bass along with 2 eyes that were 14.99 inches and 2 dinks. Biggest caught on Outbreak. Other two keepers on Glow purple growler and purple cougar. Most action came on glow purple growler


thanks for the report!


----------



## Troy Dave

What I want to know is who thinks up these lure color names? Jigs are simpler, Red, white, chartreuse, pink.


----------



## Shortdrift

Troy Dave said:


> What I want to know is who thinks up these lure color names? Jigs are simpler, Red, white, chartreuse, pink.


The Marketing and Advertising departments.


----------



## GaryAcheson

Thanks for the report!


----------



## Redhunter1012

Got out again today. Caught two keepers from 6-10 due to the fog. Once it lifted, we caught 15 keepers by 12:45 pulling 5cm flickershads. Gliw purple growler did the best, along with flashy chartreuse. Caught a 24" flatty, four white bass, 8 channel cats, about tsi dozen dinks and about 20 saugeye that were between 14-14.99"


----------



## Brahmabull71

Nice work! 

I fished the Crappie tournament yesterday and all I wanted to do was saugeye fish


----------



## saugmon

I had 5 in the boat yesterday by 8 a.m. Culledout 4 in the 15"-15.5" range to finish my limit.I forgot the I counter but it should have been around 40 with majority of them cigars.

Nothing over 17". Three white bass all plum full of eggs. Lost a huge flattie but did land a small one of 2 lbs. Also 4lb channelcat got tossed back.


----------



## Redhunter1012

I think I could've been off the water by 8 or 9 if i could figure out my fishfinder. It's supposed to have maps, trails, and all that stuff i think. But im still tinkering with it and couldn't get where i wanted by Pew until the fog lifted.


----------



## saugmon

I met 2 boats in the fog. I had both GPS maps opened up. Flashy Clown was taking the quality til I lost it. Outbreak took the most. I did the culling with purple spot after hearing purple was hot last week.


----------



## Byg

I heard purple was the color, and it seemed to be today


----------



## Redhunter1012

Glow Purple growler has been great as has the purple cougar. Flashy chartreuse has been great again tbis year


----------



## saugmon

Out last evening for a couple hrs and only 1 keeper eye out of 20+ eyes. Flashy clown took the keeper but purple spot caught the most.1 nice white bass too.Tossed back a couple of channelcats in the 4# range.Water Temp was 63.3° when started and 63.8° when finished. Pulled up lots of weed,UGH!!!


----------



## RMK

Trolled saturday 7a.m. to 10 a.m. Purple and pink 5cm flicker shads stayed productive. Orange tiger caught some fish in the second half. Party perch got skunked. As shallow as 25' back and as deep as 40' back at 2.0 to 2.5. 36 saugeye landed with 6 keepers. 1 14.999, a couple in the 13 to 14 range and alot 10 and under. After that we went and tried to learn a little more about the crappie on the lake. Found a few but definitely didn't hammer them. Darkly colored up males on metal posts, one short white female from some pads.


----------



## ristorap

Have any of guys tried the new flicker shads shallow and jointed yet trolling?


----------



## Redhunter1012

ristorap said:


> Have any of guys tried the new flicker shads shallow and jointed yet trolling?


I bought a few, forgot about them til now. I will next weekend


----------



## ristorap

Redhunter1012 said:


> I bought a few, forgot about them til now. I will next weekend


I would like to know how you liked them and if you catch any thing on them?


----------



## gwill1451

I live down at Ceasar's....what is the best part of Indian to troll Saugeye? That's sounds like a lot of fun!


----------



## Redhunter1012

ristorap said:


> I would like to know how you liked them and if you catch any thing on them?


Will do. Kicking myself now because I forgot about them. With the fish as aggressive as they were, the woulda definitely got some tooth marks in them


----------



## RMK

ristorap said:


> Have any of guys tried the new flicker shads shallow and jointed yet trolling?


My 3rd picture down in my post above.... 5 cm purple jointed flicker shad with a short eye hanging from its front hook! They ll catch fish. I picked up 8 or 10 of the new jointed ones. Interesting I could tell which rods had the jointed cranks on them. Alot more vibration in the rod tip which I would assume means more action to the bait under water.


----------



## saugmon

I haven't tried any shallow or jointed flickershad. Pretty much stocked up on the regular 5cm flickershads. I've had jointed shad raps the wouldn't catch squat.

Watch those rod tips RMK. With my salmon flat lines,they'll show me the slightest pc of weed on them.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

I’ve never trolled Indian. Are you guys mainly flatlining or using boards? Figure if only 1 person in the boat might as well just flatline but if using more than 2 rods boards would spread them out. Also is anyone trying # 6 or 7 flicker shads? Those are mainly what I have.


----------



## odell daniel

ristorap said:


> Have any of guys tried the new flicker shads shallow and jointed yet trolling?


picked up a few last week on the jointed FS, purple, it didn't out fish the regular one though.


----------



## Redhunter1012

I flatline everything, but im gonna get some boards for those calm days out there. And it gets crowded out there, especially once Memorial Day hits. I do run some of the bigger sizes or Flicker Minnow 's as a propwash rig with great success


----------



## 'eye guy

Morrowtucky Mike said:


> I’ve never trolled Indian. Are you guys mainly flatlining or using boards? Figure if only 1 person in the boat might as well just flatline but if using more than 2 rods boards would spread them out. Also is anyone trying # 6 or 7 flicker shads? Those are mainly what I have.


It depends on depth and lure.If you want to pull deep diving lures you may need shorter leads so you can run planer boards.If you're using #6 and #7 flicker shads,you do not have to.I've had success with 20-30 feet out depending on water depth.I suppose it also depends on rod height in rod holder as well.If your rod tip is at water level and you run a #7 at 20-30 feet,you may be digging trenches in 5 feet of water!


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

'eye guy said:


> It depends on depth and lure.If you want to pull deep diving lures you may need shorter leads so you can run planer boards.If you're using #6 and #7 flicker shads,you do not have to.I've had success with 20-30 feet out depending on water depth.I suppose it also depends on rod height in rod holder as well.If your rod tip is at water level and you run a #7 at 20-30 feet,you may be digging trenches in 5 feet of water!


Ya I have the precision trolling app with all the different flickers. A #7 at 5’ down is only 15’ back off a board.


----------



## saugmon

With all the action those flickershads stir up,usually too busy to get 3rd and 4th rod out when I have a rider with me. Especially with memorial day weekend coming up.My boat was being worked on that weekend so I missed out on it. The 2 prior memorial day weekends yielded 50 eyes per solo trip and 75 eyes when running a 3rd rig with a rider. Equal'd out to a saugeye every 3.2 mins and that's not counting 20+ channelcats,crappie,whitebass,flatties,perch,and even bluegill. That is some serious action in that 4hr span.That's not counting snags and tons of missed fish. Those dinks will nail the flickershads before they get to desired footage released.During doubles and triples,I've even caught them when the flickershad is popping in and out of the water beside boat.Lots of weed too and harder to tell on the planerboard rigs. Hot action like that,I'd probably kill someone if I got my big boards out, LOL!!


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

saugmon said:


> With all the action those flickershads stir up,usually too busy to get 3rd and 4th rod out when I have a rider with me. Especially with memorial day weekend coming up.My boat was being worked on that weekend so I missed out on it. The 2 prior memorial day weekends yielded 50 eyes per solo trip and 75 eyes when running a 3rd rig with a rider. Equal'd out to a saugeye every 3.2 mins and that's not counting 20+ channelcats,crappie,whitebass,flatties,perch,and even bluegill. That is some serious action in that 4hr span.That's not counting snags and tons of missed fish. Those dinks will nail the flickershads before they get to desired footage released.During doubles and triples,I've even caught them when the flickershad is popping in and out of the water beside boat.Lots of weed too and harder to tell on the planerboard rigs. Hot action like that,I'd probably kill someone if I got my big boards out, LOL!!


Sounds like my kinda fishin right there! Would love to experience it first hand but not sure if I’ll have my boat completely ready for it before all the pleasure boaters get on the water. Doing a complete axle, springs, tires and shackles swap on my little boat and waiting on parts to show up. But really like reading about everyone else’s experiences on the lake for now.


----------



## zaraspook

RMK said:


> Trolled saturday 7a.m. to 10 a.m. Purple and pink 5cm flicker shads stayed productive. Orange tiger caught some fish in the second half. Party perch got skunked. As shallow as 25' back and as deep as 40' back at 2.0 to 2.5. 36 saugeye landed with 6 keepers. 1 14.999, a couple in the 13 to 14 range and alot 10 and under. After that we went and tried to learn a little more about the crappie on the lake. Found a few but definitely didn't hammer them. Darkly colored up males on metal posts, one short white female from some pads.
> View attachment 305635
> 
> View attachment 305637
> 
> View attachment 305639
> 
> View attachment 305641
> 
> View attachment 305645


Well done, RMK!


----------



## Bohanan66

All these good reports caused my buddy and me to go trolling Wednesday morning. Surprised that only one other boat had put in at Moundwood by 7am. Water temp started at 50 degrees and didn't rise much by noon. Clarity was great and water level seemed high. Trolled Flickers from the south bank to Long Island for four hours. Nothing but a few ten inch eyes. Only hot spot was Dream Bridge. Three other boats were under the bridge using chartreuse twisters or minnows. We caught one keeper eye on a Vibee and saw a few others netted. Got back about noon and were surprised at the number of trailers by then (nearly 20). Maybe they were back in the channels but few boats were on open water. Not a good outing for us.


----------



## ress

Good report!!


----------



## Redhunter1012

On water by 6. Had 8 keepers in boat by 7:40. Had to get away from boat traffic the next 3 hours and pick through tons of dinks and 14.99"ers to finally get our 12. The overall size of keepers today was nicer. Biggest fish went 20". Several 18's and 16's. Only kept 1 that we had to squeeze the tail to make 15". Was gonna try and cull him off but it was getting crazy out there


----------



## Redhunter1012

Pics help


----------



## ristorap

Redhunter1012 said:


> On water by 6. Had 8 keepers in boat by 7:40. Had to get away from boat traffic the next 3 hours and pick through tons of dinks and 14.99"ers to finally get our 12. The overall size of keepers today was nicer. Biggest fish went 20". Several 18's and 16's. Only kept 1 that we had to squeeze the tail to make 15". Was gonna try and cull him off but it was getting crazy out there


 What baits and colors worked today? What was the lake conditions ?


----------



## skiff

Guess we should have got there sooner! Didn't get on the water until 7:30 or so. We caught over 60 saugeye none over the legendary 14.99. Trolling mostly flicker shads. Ton of boats out after about 11 or so


----------



## Redhunter1012

Hit 5/12 keepers on a #5 Flicker Minnow in Racy shad in the propwash, maybe 12-15' behind motor. The rest came on glow purple growler and, purple tiger, and flashy chartreuse. The lake was great out on main lake. Not muddy at all with a slight breeze from south. Just gorgeous out. Channels are muddy


----------



## saugmon

I was forced to work this morning but did get out early and on the lake by 2 p.m. You think that was boat traffic redhunter when you left,just wait til memorial day and beyond, LOL! Boat ramp was full and a half hr wait to get in.Lake was rough. Started trolling to last week's hot spot and picked up 2 before I got there.Picked up 2 more keepers a little north. Over a 30+ eye day and most under 8". Main lake looked good. 4 keepers in 3 hrs. 1-15",1-15.5" and 2 at 17". Same purple hot spot and flashy clown with 90' out. Tossed back a keeper sized white bass and crappie off the getgo. 2 channelcats also tossed back. Lots of weed. Quit at 5 and dreading the launch but not too shabby. A quarter mile walk to get the trailer.


----------



## Redhunter1012

Holy smokes. I did have a 30 minute wait to leave at Chippewa. I was surprised, not a single catfish or crappie today, and only one 10" white bass. I am planning to fish next Saturday and probably on Memorial Day too. My FIL works weekends now, so he's itching to get out there with me


----------



## Bds07tbss

We went out and fished 4-8:45 and got a 2 man limit trolling flicker shad 20-45 back at 2.0-2.2 mph.It was a great day to be out other than the boat traffic we probably boated 80-100 fish today and seemed like we couldn't keep 4 poles going, we caught saugeye from 8-20 inches,catfish, crappie, largemouth and white bass!


----------



## saugmon

Redhunter1012 said:


> Holy smokes. I did have a 30 minute wait to leave at Chippewa.


 I was at Blackhawk. I should have put in at pew/cranetown.Weather forecast said 30 MPH gusts in the evening but looked like it died down after I got home. I'll be out there this morning til the wind churns up again.

From now on,ramps will be fairly empty at 10 a.m. on the weekends.That's my normal quitting time.

BTW: Bridge is fixed over by barnes landing.


----------



## Redhunter1012

I've never used the Pew/ cranetown ramp you speak of. I used to always use Blackhawk until you suggested Chippewa a few years ago. I love that ramp


----------



## saugmon

Daytime only on that launch.Unless you got another buddy with boat and you can use each other's headlights. Only 3-4 trailer spots too. Perfect place to launch yaks and canoes. Moundwood's closest to me but weekends off limits for me.

Only fished 2.5 hrs this morning. Wind was howling when I got up at 3:30 a.m. but held steady til I left at 8:30 when the boats started packing around me. Wind was really howling when I got home. Over 50+ eyes to get a limit,2 white bass,and a crappie.Missed a few good fish and a lot of dinks. Last couple keepers swallowed the cranks. All 6 were pretty thick which made them shorter than they looked. All 15"-17". A couple channelcats. Still have the same beat up flashy clown on port and purple hot spot on starboard with 92' released. Zero snags for the 3rd straight trip.Not as much weed today. Water temp 67.7° which is what it was last trip.


----------



## Redhunter1012

Nice trip Gary. Reminds me, quite a few of our bigger fish yesterday had the whole baits in their mouth. As best as I can remember, we only lost 1 keeper sized fish about halfway in


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

Finally got to experience this Indian Lake saugeye trolling today. WOW!!! Easily boated 60+ eyes 7”-19”, with 7 goin over 15”. It’s crazy how aggressive those little dink’s are slamming those cal1100’s like a Lake Erie walleye. Any purple #5 flicker worked 45-70 back flatlined. 6-7 fow seemed best but we caught them wherever we tried except for the mud. Easy 3’ waves by the time we left around 2:30. Will definitely be back hopefully in some calmer weather.


----------



## SICKOFIT

Morrowtucky Mike said:


> View attachment 306851
> Finally got to experience this Indian Lake saugeye trolling today. WOW!!! Easily boated 60+ eyes 7”-19”, with 7 goin over 15”. It’s crazy how aggressive those little dink’s are slamming those cal1100’s like a Lake Erie walleye. Any purple #5 flicker worked 45-70 back flatlined. 6-7 fow seemed best but we caught them wherever we tried except for the mud. Easy 3’ waves by the time we left around 2:30. Will definitely be back hopefully in some calmer weather.


Did you bleed those fish?


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

SICKOFIT said:


> Did you bleed those fish?


Of course


----------



## buzz94111

Trolled flicker shads all morning, 4 eyes at 15.001 and 4 wb went in in the cooler. Might had done better but kinda just tryd to stay out of the cold wind. If i were a catfish eater the cooler wouldve been overflowing today! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## james.

2.67 a peace free shipping if you spend 50 dollars Scheels


----------



## Roby36

I just recently bought a boat suitable for Indian lake. I’ve seen all of these posts about everybody doing well. I’ve gone out 4 or 5 times with flicker shads and have only caught 2 legal. I don’t need trade secrets or anything like that but I’m looking for help. I’ve been using flicker shads and have been trolling in the open section in front of Lakeview ramp and then I’ve also tried trolling along pew and wolf island. My speed has been anywhere from 2-2.7 mph. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## Redhunter1012

2.7-3. Let enough line out to occasionally bump bottom


----------



## buzz94111

Make sure they are running straight or they wont get to the bottom


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roby36

Ok thanks for the info. I’m hoping to learn a lot this year and just keep plugging away at it till I figure it out


----------



## Redhunter1012

Oh, darn near anything purple has been great too. Try a deeper diving bait, like a flicker minnow, or #6 flicker shad about 10-12' back in the propwash. It has been money this year


----------



## Redhunter1012

Headed down now. Hoping to be on water by 5:30. Hoping weather forecast limits some of the insanity


----------



## Bohanan66

Buddy and I fished from to dawn to eleven yesterday. East side of the lake was where most of the trollers were. Flicker shads produced plenty of dinks but only four 15 inch eyes, one catfish and half dozen white bass. A few flies and jet skiers bothered us. Summer is here.


----------



## saugmon

0 keepers out of 22 last night and 2 keepers out of 40+ this morning.Got tired of dinks and called it a day at 8:30 before the wind starts to howl. 

Water Temp: 67°


----------



## Redhunter1012

I managed 3 keepers out of who knows, a lot. One 12.5" crappie full of eggs, 6 white bass, and 4 catfish. Hit all three keepers in different spots on different colors. I'll be out there Monday morning


----------



## RMK

Handled 36 to get 7 legal eyes. 7am to 10am. Jointed 5cm purple flicker 55 to 60 back at 2.5 did alot of damage. Hollywood close behind. Pink caught a few. Don't think anything got skunked. Inside poles on s turns worked well early. Biggest and 8th keeper came later in the day not on the main lake while looking for crappie. Friend shot under a covered lift and hooked up and landed the best eye of the day. Trolling also produced 2 nice sized white bass, 2 keeper white crappie and 1 short. Other crappies came shallow off of rocks and 20" deep off of metal posts and shooting pontoons. Water temps 64-67









View attachment 307629









Fun for us seeing those white crappie... we don't get many of those at home here to the west!


----------



## ristorap

RMK How are you likening the jointed flicker shad trolling? Are you casting it any?


----------



## saugmon

Anyone else out there in the storm this morning after 6 a.m.? I was. I was just puttering around with main motor and 1 rod to see if it would clear up inside Blackhawk's inner 2 colored buoys.50+ mph wind. Then the monsoons and visibility went to hell. I couldn't even look at gps knowing I'm screwed if my boat turns sideways to with the wind. Half-3/4 throttle just to get to the seawall at 1 mph pace.Once near the sidewall,I grab a metal ring and can't reach the rope which is opposite side.She may be down to 30-40 mph now.Then after a bit,I got a pc of it and strung it to the front.Got the other rope to double tie it.Luckily,she's still pointed straight into the wind. Waited it out for an hr and tried again. Eyes still biting but more thunder and dark skies with thunder and lightening a half hr later. I got out of there for good.That one did pass quickly and amounted to nothing. I'm running a 30:1 dink to keeper ratio this weekend,everything on my body soaked, and called her quits. 1 keeper eye and a white bass in that total of 30 mins of fishing this morning.


----------



## Redhunter1012

Oh wow. Glad you made it home safe Gary. Father in law and I will be there tomorrow morning. Should be on water by 6 AM. Probably launching from Chippewa. If i find any consistent size i will shoot you a text


----------



## RMK

ristorap said:


> RMK How are you likening the jointed flicker shad trolling? Are you casting it any?


I like them. That purple one in my picture caught the most fish for us on saturday. Out of the handful of them I have pulled they have all ran true out of the package. I did have a new traditional flicker shad (hollywood) that needed some tuning saturday but it ran good after bending the eye a little bit. I broke off one of those jointed purple baits saturday too. Two solid bends of the rod and POP! I d guess flat head. $5 reward if anybody finds it and that monster fish. No casting of the jointed baits or any saugeye baits for that matter from me. I haven't put the time into learning the where and how's to casting and catching eyes. Every trip we say that would be fun to try but when we re catching trolling it's hard to take time to try a different technique.


----------



## saugmon

I'm still using flashy clown and purple hot spot. Changed 3 trebles out inbetween dink feeding frenzies.I hit this 1 patch and missed a huge fish,then had a decent 1 get off at the 8' mark on linecounter,then another pig hooked for seconds and got off. Took a rare 18" in that spot plus a 15.5".Probably 40+ eyes. That last 2 came into my next spot. Missed another big fish then pulled out another 18" which had a mutated thresher sharklite tail whichkl pushed it to 18.5" #5 got off the crank and used the landing net as a trampoline and back into the water. Half dozen channelcats pushing 3-4 lbs tossed back. Managed 5 white bass which 2 were FO and an 11" crappie and all full eggs. I bled all fish and the white bass fillets looked good.That'll be supper tonight.
All15"-18.5". First 18's of the year


----------



## Redhunter1012

We had three keepers when I seen you leave Gary. Just south of there we got into them heavy. Over the next 2 hours we landed 6 keepers, about ten of the "not quites", three big egg laden crappie, and lost two of our bigger saugeye at the boat. Not to mention we missed a crapload of nice bigger pullbacks. My father in law always picks rod out of holder, gives it slack then yanks it. I cant say much though, haha. Only two 16.5" eyes, and the other 7 keepers were squeezing the tails together to make 15.25". Im still hammering them on the Glow Purple Growler and flashy chartreuse. Did get three keepers and lots of the just shorts on Circus Clown


----------



## Bohanan66

Tuesday from dawn to 11AM..two of us trolled flickers through Dream Bridge and west into the open water. About five trollers on the east side of open lake and as many along the South Bank. 13-15 mph SW wind caused spray over the boat but clear water could still be found. We ended up with 15 eyes but only one was barely legal. Some nice white bass and cats.


----------



## Redhunter1012

Started trolling at 6a.m. First spot produced 4 dinks and a white bass. Motored over to spot two. Hit a double, 1-14.99" and a nice 18". Circled that spot the next 30 minutes and caught another 10 that were just short. Then hit a 16.5". As soon as I put lure back out, my second 18". I kept pounding that spot and by 8 a.m. I had my 6 keepers, an 11" crappie, and kept two jumbo white bass for the smoker. I musta caught 20 saugeye that were within a half inch of keeper size. Landed about a half dozen catfish. 4/6 keepers came on 5cm pink lemonade flicker minnow in the propwash. I couldn't keep it in the water. Other two keepers on circus clown flicker shad


----------



## saugmon

Trolled last night for 3 hrs for 4 keepers out of 25+. 4 white bass-2 were FO and 3 channelcats.20" on biggest eye and close to the division of watercraft boat which had a pontoon pulled over.Then at the ramp,I couldn't find my car key. A nice man named john tried calling the house but nobody home. He then dropped his rig off and came back to moundwood.His buddy stayed to watch my boat and he drove me to my house to get the spare key and dropped me back off. Thanks john and hope you kill them at St Clair this weekend.John wouldn't take any money.

Took a buddy out this morning and he finds my car key laying on the pedestal. I looked everywhere and moved everything the night before. Got our limit by 10:30. With the I-counter on,we total'd 49 eyes but at least half of them over 14" this trip. Propwash rig took 3. 2 white bass,2 crappie and a channelcat.Nothing over 17". Lots of weed.Water Temp:74°


----------



## saugmon

32 eyes this morning and only 4 keepers for us this morning.Cold front moved in last night. Weeds were terrible everywhere we went.Got 2 crappie at 12" and 12.5" plus 3 channelcats and 2 of them with their mating purple heads. Can't complain about the cool conditions and perfect wind.On the plus side,those rare 14" dinks woke up and we tossed back at least 15 of them in that range. Water Temp was 74° which is same as yesterday.Zero snags again.Propwash rig kept tangling because of all the weeds.


----------



## saugmon

Fairly heavy east wind this morning and lots of weeds. Zero keeper eyes out of 14. Did manage 3 nice crappie but I flipped the 1st one in the water thinking it was my crankbait. Also a nice white bass.The weed situation isn't looking very good. I called it quits at 9 a.m. and went to pull the kicker up. A huge dead carp was wedged between the main motor and jack plate. I was wandering what the fishy smell was all morning.

Water Temp=70°


----------



## Redhunter1012

Oh dang. First weekend I wont be fishing in awhile. Hopefully things get better for next weekend. Wie and kids are out of town so aii plan on both days being there


----------



## saugmon

Monsoon started up around 6 a.m. and jeep near overheated at lakeview harbor's launch. Motor'd over to my main spot and action started. Had 5 keepers in the boat when I lost a nice one 2' from the boat. 19 eyes total. Channelcats going bonkers and at least 6 of them including a double. Just before 10 a.m.,my trollmaster quit working so I called her quits.Still pulling lots of weed and could see a few almost breaking surface.4 of the 5 were very healthy and thick so they're not starving in there.
1-18.5"
1-17"
1-16"
2-15.5

Water Temp: 70°


----------



## Redhunter1012

Was finally able to get back out after a few weeks. Started around 7a.m. Went searching for clean water. Found some dinks and a few just shorts in the first hour, no keepers. Headed west toward oldfield bouys and picked up a fat 18" keeper, but the weeds were relentless over there. Tried for 45 minutes and had enough. Headed back to clean water. Found 1 more keeper and a nice Perch but decided it's 11:30, lets troll towards Pew and call it a day. At 11:55 we hit a nice double: a 22" and a 16". Trolled around til 1:30 and picked up 4 more keepers along with a bunch of 14.99" eyes. Brought home a 12.5" crappie and a couple 9.5 " crappie and one white bass that got hooked deep. 5 keepers came on glow purple growler. 1 on chrome clown and two one pink lemonade flicker minnow in the propwash


----------



## saugmon

Dismal start to my vacation but today was better.Managed 5 keepers out of 39.Also 1 perch and a 12" crappie.Total shutdown after 9:45 am.The weeds wern't as bad in the stained water.
Wt=72°
1-15"
1-15.5"
1-very skinny 16"
1-17"
1-19.5"


----------



## Bohanan66

saugmon said:


> View attachment 312009
> View attachment 312011
> View attachment 312009
> View attachment 312011
> Dismal start to my vacation but today was better.Managed 5 keepers out of 39.Also 1 perch and a 12" crappie.Total shutdown after 9:45 am.The weeds wern't as bad in the stained water.
> Wt=72°
> 1-15"
> 1-15.5"
> 1-very skinny 16"
> 1-17"
> 1-19.5"


----------



## Bohanan66

We trolled four flicker shads for three hours this morning just west of Pew and also along the buoy line at the south bank. Only two keeper eyes but two nice perch (13"& 9") plus a few crappie and white bass. Maybe 20 dinks, Didn't have much of a weed problem but stayed in 6-plus feet of water. Real breezy


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

Has anyone been trying harnesses or would it be too hard to keep the Catfish off?


----------



## Redhunter1012

I seen a boat pulling harnesses really slow on Sunday and they were putting some fish in the livewell


----------



## erieeye365

Redhunter1012 said:


> Got out again today. Caught two keepers from 6-10 due to the fog. Once it lifted, we caught 15 keepers by 12:45 pulling 5cm flickershads. Gliw purple growler did the best, along with flashy chartreuse. Caught a 24" flatty, four white bass, 8 channel cats, about tsi dozen dinks and about 20 saugeye that were between 14-14.99"
> View attachment 304585
> View attachment 304587


Nice job! And nice cat!


----------



## saugmon

1 single 18" eye out of 10 this morning along with a 12" crappie. Noticed oil light on my kicker and took the cover off to find the dipstick missing. Tried trolling a short bit but couldn't hold 3mph with the 50 hp Johnson.That trollmaster on the kicker is worth's it's weight in gold.Just topped the oil off in the yard last night and nothing in the yard. Must have fallen in the lake when I pulled that cover off.Got a new one ordered but looks like old school trolling next couple trips.

Water Temp:73°


----------



## Redhunter1012

Tough deal Gary. Not quite how you envisioned your vacation going, Im sure


----------



## saugmon

Fished handicapped this morning but got 2 of the biggest of season.Biggie went 23.5" and 22" and barely hooked.Water clearing up and weeds are a pain
.Water temp 75


----------



## BigDave

saugmon said:


> 1 single 18" eye out of 10 this morning along with a 12" crappie. Noticed oil light on my kicker and took the cover off to find the dipstick missing. Tried trolling a short bit but couldn't hold 3mph with the 50 hp Johnson.That trollmaster on the kicker is worth's it's weight in gold.Just topped the oil off in the yard last night and nothing in the yard. Must have fallen in the lake when I pulled that cover off.Got a new one ordered but looks like old school trolling next couple trips.
> 
> Water Temp:73°


----------



## BigDave

Fished last night from 5:30 till 8:30. Got 5 keepers and about 30 throwbacks. Did get 4 real nice crappie and 1 cat. All on Flicker Shads


----------



## Muddy

saugmon said:


> Fished handicapped this morning but got 2 of the biggest of season.Biggie went 23.5" and 22" and barely hooked.Water clearing up and weeds are a pain
> .Water temp 75
> View attachment 312213


Nice job. I always enjoy your vacation reports. I have a long shaft 4 horse Mariner that you can borrow for your vacation if you want it. I'm outside Marysville.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

Muddy said:


> Nice job. I always enjoy your vacation reports. I have a long shaft 4 horse Mariner that you can borrow for your vacation if you want it. I'm outside Marysville.


Helluva guy!


----------



## RMK

saugmon said:


> Fished handicapped this morning but got 2 of the biggest of season.Biggie went 23.5" and 22" and barely hooked.Water clearing up and weeds are a pain
> .Water temp 75
> View attachment 312213


nice fish!


----------



## saugmon

Thanks mike. If it was a 4-6 hp Nissan,tahatsu,or merc then I'd borrow that dipstick for a couple days.That trollmaster II has got me spoiled.There is a merc for sale over in Huntsville for a grand.I wonder if she'd let me borrow that dispstick til the new one arrived, LOL!!

Over 1" play on the main throttle cable.The carbs still aren't right.She'd sputter out every few minutes with a big puff of smoke then idle back up to norm after that burst of smoke.No wind this morning which helped keep that 3 mph speed.


----------



## ristorap

What flicker shad colors working this year trolling?


----------



## BigDave

We got most of our keepers on chrome and blue. Drug purple growler all evening with no keepers. Firetiger got some too


----------



## speedyr

I went yesterday 7 am to 11 am. 18 dinks...2 cats and a 13" crappie. I was using the 7cm flicker shad shallow. They pulled pretty nice for me. About 70-80 ft line out. I got into two groups of fish, one in between pew and wolf just inside of the buoy line. The other was between pew and in front of seminole. It seemed to me there were less weeds closer to shore. They were all over the slick purple bengal, and slick smelt caught a few.
I went last weds also...2 keepers a 17 and 20.5...a 17 1/2 lb flattie that wrecked my reel and at least a 17 lb carp that broke my rod at the boat.


----------



## speedyr

Has anyone ever night trolled at Indian for saugeye? I have really considered doing it.


----------



## speedyr

not sure how I missed you in the water yesterday morning Gary...I haven't been too active the last couple of years but I can still pick you out...


----------



## Saugeyefisher

speedyr said:


> Has anyone ever night trolled at Indian for saugeye? I have really considered doing it.


Way way way way back a guy used to post about trolling Indian lake at night in the summer alot. With great results...


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

ristorap said:


> What flicker shad colors working this year trolling?


I haven’t been over for awhile but when I was anything purple was hot for us anyways. Sounds like maybe it’s changed tho. The firetail chrome candy jointed shad has been super hot for me at Alum but I didn’t have any of them when I was at Indian last. BUT the catfish really love them also lol. You can definitely tell which rods have the jointed shads on them for sure. Those rods tips are vibrating like crazy!


----------



## saugmon

Purple and blue


speedyr said:


> not sure how I missed you in the water yesterday morning Gary...I haven't been too active the last couple of years but I can still pick you out...


I had my phone with me. I mostly saw a couple pontoons and a couple of tournament V-hulls out there.

Uncle Rico has been hitting paydirt. Also a metallic purple. They turned off from flashy clown.

They're using some superstrong split rings in those flickershads now. Pain in the butt to split them with a fingernail and run the new on behind the old one.1st biggun busted off a tine on the belly treble while in the net but still worked fine on the biggest one.

About the trolling at night. Weeds have thrown a curveball.If you could find some channels with little weed in them. A guy I talked to yesterday trolls the game reserve channels. He said it's getting pretty gnarly there.


----------



## saugmon

9 keepers out of 54 between us this morning.Uncle Rico was crowned king with the 3 big ones.Propwash rig with 7cm party perch yielded 1 and missed a 19" or so at the motor because a 16" was tangled in the net.Had shiny gold with orange belly that caught the most. Not a lot of boats out there. Crappie were on a frenzy. Kept 8 and all had 1/2 full healthy looking egg sacks in them just like yesterday.Must be trying to spawn again?Tossed back 10+channelcats. Still pulling lots of weed off the trebles.

WT-79°
3-15"
1-16"
2-16.5"
1-19"
1-21"
1-22"


----------



## ry6985

We got 12 keepers out of 44 eyes this morning...kept 8 big crappies and they were crazy this morning and noticed the eggs in them as well.... we were the black pontoon this morning saugmon...


----------



## saugmon

Not sure if I saw you ry6985 but there was a red pontoon hanging near most of the morning.

On the water at 5:40 a.m. and 2 keepers in the boat by 6:15.Around 7 a.m. a flattie ripped off 75' of my line.One heck of a battle but I got her in. She measured 37" and weighed 21.8 lbs. Good thing I put a new battery in the scale last night. Then dink and channelcat time. Lost a keeper trying to hoist it over the boat so I didn't get the net tangled up. We lost a nice one like that yesterday with a tangle fish in the net.Hit a double snag and the 1st one popped off by itself when I grabbed the main rod.Then a saugeye hit that freed bait and it fell off trying to hoist it over. Finally #4 hit at 9 a.m. and decided to troll in. Got # 5 at 9:30 and #6 at 9:40. We waited over a half hr to pull the boat out yesterday at noon or so. Nobody at the launch at 10 a.m. 1 white bass. I lost another huge flattie and some other big fish. 23" channelcat was biggest out of the 5 I released.No crappie or perch. Water Temp 79°. Weeds were worse. All eyes 15"-17" and total of 22 on the eye counter. Uncle rico took most of the fish.Chart growler got thrown on in the end and finished the limit. I ran 2 uncle ricos but zilch. Dinks on primetime.
The flattie gives me a master's award. Missed it by a FO saugeye last year. Fish O crappie,saugeye,and flathead during my vacation!!! 1st time ever.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

Awe


saugmon said:


> Not sure if I saw you ry6985 but there was a red pontoon hanging near most of the morning.
> 
> On the water at 5:40 a.m. and 2 keepers in the boat by 6:15.Around 7 a.m. a flattie ripped off 75' of my line.One heck of a battle but I got her in. She measured 37" and weighed 21.8 lbs. Good thing I put a new battery in the scale last night. Then dink and channelcat time. Lost a keeper trying to hoist it over the boat so I didn't get the net tangled up. We lost a nice one like that yesterday with a tangle fish in the net.Hit a double snag and the 1st one popped off by itself when I grabbed the main rod.Then a saugeye hit that freed bait and it fell off trying to hoist it over. Finally #4 hit at 9 a.m. and decided to troll in. Got # 5 at 9:30 and #6 at 9:40. We waited over a half hr to pull the boat out yesterday at noon or so. Nobody at the launch at 10 a.m. 1 white bass. I lost another huge flattie and some other big fish. 23" channelcat was biggest out of the 5 I released.No crappie or perch. Water Temp 79°. Weeds were worse. All eyes 15"-17" and total of 22 on the eye counter. Uncle rico took most of the fish.Chart growler got thrown on in the end and finished the limit. I ran 2 uncle ricos but zilch. Dinks on primetime.
> The flattie gives me a master's award. Missed it by a FO saugeye last year. Fish O crappie,saugeye,and flathead during my vacation!!! 1st time ever.


 awesome, better than we did at Alum today. No keeper eyes but plenty of crappie and wb.


----------



## saugmon

The good luck won't stay. Burned up 2 electric knives in 2 days. Each one with 1 and a half fish left to clean. Guess it's time to try out the heavy duty rapala one. Got my backup Mr.Twister saltwater which is ok on panfish but bigger ones broke the 1st one and a pc of junk ac/dc rapala which won't shut off and has 1/2 the power in ac mode vs DC mode.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

saugmon said:


> The good luck won't stay. Burned up 2 electric knives in 2 days. Each one with 1 and a half fish left to clean. Guess it's time to try out the heavy duty rapala one. Got my backup Mr.Twister saltwater which is ok on panfish but bigger ones broke the 1st one and a pc of junk ac/dc rapala which won't shut off and has 1/2 the power in ac mode vs DC mode.


My buddy bought the new Bubba Blade electric and loves it. Probably gonna do the same if/when my 4 year old Rapala ever takes a dump. Usually buy 2 sets of blades for it every year but clean a ton of Erie eyes.


----------



## Redhunter1012

Glad you guys had some luck this weekend. We headed up Northern Michigan for the weekend to my buddy's cabin. I'll be out this coming weekend. 

I know they're pricey, but take the dive and get an original American Angler electric knife. They'll last forevet as long as you do t decide to clean about a thousand Bluegill over a 12 hour period


----------



## saugmon

Morrowtucky Mike said:


> My buddy bought the new Bubba Blade electric and loves it. Probably gonna do the same if/when my 4 year old Rapala ever takes a dump. Usually buy 2 sets of blades for it every year but clean a ton of Erie eyes.


I've been checking them out. Lots of bad feedback on the 110v and no mention of replacement blades available.That's my big issue along with trigger pull.The finest electrics that used to be made,we couldn't get replacement blades. The crappy ones,replacement blades easily found along with a good case of carpal-tunnel syndrome. American Angler is about the only one I haven't tried and easily find replacement blades. I'm down to my Mr Twister saltwater knife and it'll take a dump if I clean any more FO saugeye.They should have added "saltwater panfish only" to the name of it, LOL!!


----------



## dcool

saugmon said:


> I've been checking them out. Lots of bad feedback on the 110v and no mention of replacement blades available.That's my big issue along with trigger pull.The finest electrics that used to be made,we couldn't get replacement blades. The crappy ones,replacement blades easily found along with a good case of carpal-tunnel syndrome. American Angler is about the only one I haven't tried and easily find replacement blades. I'm down to my Mr Twister saltwater knife and it'll take a dump if I clean any more FO saugeye.They should have added "saltwater panfish only" to the name of it, LOL!!


I have the American Angler Pro, and have cleaned a lot of walleye, saugeye and panfish with it over the last four years, without an issue. One of the best electrics that I have used.


----------



## saugmon

I know American angler is carried by Walmart,along with rapala. I stopped in the Sidney one and they had zilch.They had half the fishing stuff that my local Bellefontaine store has.


----------



## Redhunter1012

Usually can order that stuff off Walmart website and pick it up the next day at your local store or have it delivered to your house no extra charge but takes a few days


----------



## saugmon

Managed 5 keepers out of 20+ this morning,but again,nothing over 17".The channelcats went complete bonkers. Tossed back 15+ and lost another half dozen. All except 2 were 2-5 lbs.1 split the tail off the 2 day old chart growler. 2 crappie and half a bale of hay, LOL!! Uncle Rico took all the keepers and primetime/chart growler took half the dinks.
Water Temp:80°

Then the cleaning. Got that Mr Twister piranha out and barely had enough power to do 1 crappie. Probably dull blades. Broke out the acdc rapala to finish the job. Stopped at Walmart and they had 4 or so brands in the fishing section and 3 models in small appliance aisle.Sidney Walmart had nothing in both departments.I picked up an Ozark trail and give her a try tomorrow.Probably no replacement blades like usual.trigger feels good.I could feel the trigger on the American angler and it felt good too.If unsatisfied,I'll take back tomorrow and swap it for the American angler.


----------



## saugmon

The Ozark trail electric knife is pretty decent.I haven't found replacement blades for it yet so it's probably another disposable.I'll probably have to learn how to sharpen scerated blades.

Anywho,still got bad luck going on and the bite is pretty good. Jeep wouldn't start Tuesday night rendering Wednesday a wash. Swapped vehicles with my cousin which still had my old Silverado. Very slow in my area with 7 dinks and zero keepers and a ton of weed. Moved over to my last hotspot and game on. I couldn't keep both poles in the water.Channelcats took it easy on me except one of the rare little ones which slit 2 fingers on left hand as I tossed it back. After 3 in the boat then the fleet arrives. I worked a little stretch on the outskirts of them.Finished off with a 19" at 9:45. All sized between 15"-19".Slumdog tore them up tue
sday but action was slow today. I had some new Stud Muffin from cabelas and put one on and the keepers started coming. I ran a second on starboard side and the they started hammering that on. Ended up with 36 eyes total.

Water Temp:81°


----------



## Redhunter1012

I was part of the fleet. I had my boy and nephew, so I was handling every fish, tangle, and navigating. We hit 3 keepers within first half hour, 1 being a 22.5" FO, in my normal hotspot. Then it was dinks and catfish the next 90 minutes. Headed your way and like you said, it was bananas. Fished there til 10:30 or so and the boys wanted to go to McDonalds. So we called it quits with 10 keepers, only 3 were shorter than 16". Some really nice 17-19 inch eyes. Also a FO crappie at 13", and a perch. Glow purple growler, flashy chartreuse, chrome clown, and the usual pink lemonade flicker minnow in propwash all got fish.


----------



## saugmon

Tough fishing this morning. Zilch first 45 mins including zilch on weed from yesterday's hot zone. Slumdog skunked. Ran double stud muffin with a couple keepers then slapped party perch on for the last 2 keepers.Found 1 spot that yielded the last 2 and lost a nice one between the 2. 1 channelcat and a crappie. Nothing over 17". Water Temp:82°. Pleasureboaters and heat ran me off the lake at 9:40 a.m. Only good news was the weeds seem to be letting up. Didn't mark as many on the helix.


----------



## speedyr

I just ordered a bimini top for boat because the heat beats me up pretty good....Stuck at work for a 12 day stretch, but will be out again after that. So I will just live vicariously through all the groups post. Hoping to finish the season with enough to make each member of my family a fish sandwich.


----------



## Jeepster

speedyr said:


> I just ordered a bimini top for boat because the heat beats me up pretty good....Stuck at work for a 12 day stretch, but will be out again after that. So I will just live vicariously through all the groups post. Hoping to finish the season with enough to make each member of my family a fish sandwich.


 Hey Speedy, you signed up for the overtime. Now get back to work lol


----------



## Redhunter1012

I'll be out tomorrow morning hoping the forecast scares folks off


----------



## saugmon

That forecast ran me off the lake at 8:15 red, LOL!!! Actually ran out of gas.Spent too much time yesterday in st marys,sidney,then home late to check the gas on the kicker. Main didn't have much either. 16 eyes for only 1 keeper 17" in the 90 minute trip.1 channelcat. Water Temp:83°


----------



## Redhunter1012

I seen you stopped out there, then leave. I thought "crap, he's doing better than us". We ended up with 6 keepers. 1 being 24.5" that came on party perch. A couple 20" and one 18" and two 15.5". Never pinned them down to a color or location.


----------



## saugmon

Nice fish red. I got home and put everything away. Took a short nap and woke up with excruciating pain in my right knee.I didn't even do anything to aggravate it. Season probably done for me.


----------



## Redhunter1012

Hope you get to feeling better. I think mine may be done also. Getting pretty warm and weedy. My boy has soccer tournament next weekend. I was thinking tomorrow morning for a finale but forecast is a little sketchy


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Well thanks for all the reports this summer! You guys are awesome! Saug hope that knee gets better!


----------



## ristorap

I hope some of the others keep posting.


----------



## plainolhunter

Ok guys, heading to Indian for the first time after eyes on Friday, I know it is late and hot but going to be up that way so going to give it a try (have been there once before in the spring for crappie (didn't do very well), the lake was much bigger than I thought it would be...). I'm sure it has been posted and will search the forum for information and take the time to learn form what has already been posted. 

I know this is a BIG ask but can someone provide some basic information as to what area of the lake to start (or at least what water level, I know it is shallow but there is a little deeper water here an there and the "Old" lake). I see posts that many use flicker shad, but not sure what size is generally used (5, 6, 7 or 9s) or does it vary by day/time of year? As some have said Thank you all for your posts and information you provide! Will provide an update after getting out good or bad (well fishing so never bad!). 

Thanks,
Will


----------



## Redhunter1012

Troll the #5 flickershads. I flatline them about 55-60' back 2.6 - 3mph, which is the range of speed that seems to get most action. Start out around Pew Island. Line yourself up with it and head West. Have a marker bouy and as soon as you hit a saugeye thats close to keeper size, mark that spot and pound that immediate area. Im not talking general area, I mean keep driving right beside it all directions and as soon as you can, circle quickly back. Usually do this for a half hour or until im convinced there's nothing else there. Or you'll get a few keepers that way. Troll the North South Bouy line that is south and a bit west of Pew. There are three spread out over a few hundred yards. They usually hold fish. And keep at it. Half of my limits this year, the majority were caught between 9:30 and Noon. All the boat traffic tends to get a good chop on the water and really fires the fish up alot of times. Best colors have been purple growler, pink lemonade, Racy shad, party perch. Gotta changenout colors often on slower days. Good luck


----------



## plainolhunter

Redhunter1012, Thank you for the detailed information! I went back and read the 7 pages of this tread and there is a lot of great information in there. Going to have to run to get some #5s have #7s but don't think I own a single #5. 

Again Thank You! 

Will

Will be up early Friday in a 2072 G3 CC, will provide an update for those heading out this weekend.


----------



## Redhunter1012

You can run a #7 in propwash, maybe 15' behind motor. If you can, get a couple #5 flicker minnow and run a propwash rig. It's been deadly for me, especially the pink lemonade


----------



## plainolhunter

Again great info! But Sorry what is a "propwash rig", is this a setup (with weight or something) or just saying to run a line just inside/outside of the propwash? I have a few #7 in "pink lemonade" but will see if I can pick up a few of the "flicker minnows" this evening too.


----------



## james.

He means just run your line right behind the motor 15' or so back. I do my best on regular shad color #6 flicker shad. also try dream bridge it always seams to hold some fish.


----------



## plainolhunter

Thank You James, That is what I thought but wasn't 100% sure. Had planned to run through there around the deeper water if I can't find some in the "open" water areas.


----------



## Redhunter1012

Well, I thought I was done. Plans cleared up for Saturday, so I'll be out there first thing


----------



## plainolhunter

Thank you all for the information, went up yesterday to fished. We caught a few eyes, cats and crappie. Most fish were small but still had a great day.


----------



## sliver138

I’m going to be there for a family reunion the weekend of the 19th. If anyone has a open seat on Saturday morning the 20th. I’d like to try to get into some eyes, crappie or even bass. That will save me from dragging my kayak down. Thanks in advance.


----------



## speedyr

Redhunter1012 said:


> Well, I thought I was done. Plans cleared up for Saturday, so I'll be out there first thing


I was up there sat morning redhunter...starcraft with blue striping....which one were u?


----------



## Redhunter1012

Silver 16' older aluminum with blue stripe. Only 1 keeper saugeye, about 4-5 between 14 - 14.99", and half dozen dinks. Kept 5 catfish and a white bass for the smoker. Also landed a 30" flattie


----------



## Bohanan66

Monday morning report. Three hours trolling South Bank and Pew. One keeper eye and only four short ones. One 15 inch white bass. Even tried drifting crawler harnesses. 80 degree water. Summer slowdown seems to have arrived.


----------



## RMK

saturday-6am to 11am. started off pushing minnows in 2 different channels. 1 keeper crappie and 6 catfish. no saugeye. off to the main lake to to pull flicker shads. 2 more cats and a white bass. no eyes to show for the trip. water temp 83.


----------



## Bohanan66

Three morning hours trolling Flicker Shads along the South Shore and Pew Island produced a grand total of only four eyes (one keeper). Water was choppy and murky


----------



## Never done fishing

I know I'm resurrecting an old thread, but has anyone caught any eyes trolling recently? I plan on making a trip up to Indian this week. I will report back if we catch anything. Thanks!


----------



## ristorap

This time of year it does not hurt to use 4-6 inch shad shape cranks and minnow baits .


----------



## Never done fishing

ristorap said:


> This time of year it does not hurt to use 4-6 inch shad shape cranks and minnow baits .


Ok, I will give those a shot.


----------

